
JIT Compilers Are Implemented and Fast: Julia, PyPy, LuaJIT, Graal and More - kipply
https://carolchen.me/blog/jits-impls/
======
eigenspace
Despite getting a couple of shoutouts, most of this isn’t very applicable to
julia since it doesn’t use a tracing JIT. Julia’s JIT strategy is actually
more like a lazy AOT compiler than these tracing JITs.

~~~
kipply
yeah my bad, I separated out the stuff about how Julia works into another post
and forgot to update the title

------
djeiasbsbo
That blog looks really slick and the syntax highlighting is great on the eyes.
If you don't mind me asking, what did you create it with? Some sort of
framework or from scratch? I've been looking for something like this for a
bit.

~~~
kipply
Haven't documented it, but I keep an oss version of my website so here's the
blog part, built with Zola [https://github.com/kipply/cupcake-
template/tree/master/blog](https://github.com/kipply/cupcake-
template/tree/master/blog)

~~~
djeiasbsbo
Thank you!

